# Forest in Teesdale



## PaulS (May 18, 2017)

Visited this in early April 2017, our first stopover using wildcamping.co.uk, what a brilliant start!

The car park is just off the B6277 and has limited space, consideration must be given to other 'normal' users as this is a popular walking area. The car park is in a secluded area with no amenities other than rubbish bins, but a scenic view and access to the moors and the River Tees. From here is was a beautiful walks along the river to High and Low Force and then back along a higher route.

Great start to our touring holiday and mid way to Scotland, our ultimate destination.

Thanks


----------



## Obanboy666 (May 18, 2017)

PaulS said:


> Visited this in early April 2017, our first stopover using wildcamping.co.uk, what a brilliant start!
> 
> The car park is just off the B6277 and has limited space, consideration must be given to other 'normal' users as this is a popular walking area. The car park is in a secluded area with no amenities other than rubbish bins, but a scenic view and access to the moors and the River Tees. From here is was a beautiful walks along the river to High and Low Force and then back along a higher route.
> 
> ...



Ive noticed that poi on my many visits to Teesdale but much prefer Cowgreen reservoir which is just a few miles up the road, i was there last weekend and will probably stopover this Sunday night on way to Cumbria.
its extremely remote, quite and for those without an onboard loo Northumbrian water have had the decency to site a portable loo there.
give it a try, you won't be disappointed. the only thing to watch out for is the wind lol !


----------



## barryd (May 18, 2017)

It is indeed stunning that walk from Forest to high force.  I live at the bottom of Teesdale on the North Yorks border.  You can walk all the way from Middleton to High Force.  When I was 11 my first school trip was to the field study centre there for a week.  It was that really hot summer of 76 (or was it 77?)

Fascinating area.  Plenty of places to wild and walk on your own.  Teesdale is the 2nd least populated district in England after Eden just down the road in Cumbria.


----------



## phillybarbour (May 19, 2017)

Sounds like somewhere to add to my list of places to try, thx for posting.


----------



## mistericeman (May 19, 2017)

They provide a porta loo at Grassholme Reservoir too..... 











All very civilised ;-)


----------



## Obanboy666 (May 19, 2017)

mistericeman said:


> They provide a porta loo at Grassholme Reservoir too.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I often use it when fishing up there but unfortunately no overnighting as the water board bailiffs are in attendance and will move you on.
They rarely visit Cowgreen as it's only wild brown fishing and very few fish there.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 6, 2017)

*Thanks*



Obanboy666 said:


> Ive noticed that poi on my many visits to Teesdale but much prefer Cowgreen reservoir which is just a few miles up the road, i was there last weekend and will probably stopover this Sunday night on way to Cumbria.
> its extremely remote, quite and for those without an onboard loo Northumbrian water have had the decency to site a portable loo there.
> give it a try, you won't be disappointed. the only thing to watch out for is the wind lol !



Will look out for the spot near the reservoir next time we are in the area. I actually camped near there whilst walking The Pennine Wat, many years ago.


----------



## Gnomus (Jun 7, 2017)

*Langdon Beck*

Have stayed in the lay-by next to the pub, good beer and great Sunday lunch, its popular so I would book .


----------

